
IT'S Not JUST GLENN BECK: FOX News Has Lost 21% Of Its Audience This Year - lotusleaf1987
http://www.businessinsider.com/glenn-beck-ratings-fox-q1-2011-3
======
Natsu
The headline BI chose is slightly misleading because the very top of the
article says that, "Fox News has the top 12 most-watched shows so far this
year," and goes on to say that, "this marks the network's ninth straight year
as the number one channel in cable."

That said, it does mention that Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity have lost
significant fractions of their audience (30% and 19%, respectively).

------
bootdaddy
Interesting that there is no mention of the huge sums of money being spent on
trying to get Beck off the air by spooky dude...George Soros. 94 paid people
to focus exclusively on removing him.

